# A/C Help!!



## ScoobySnaXXX (Mar 18, 2012)

I am a brand new camper and having an issue with my a/c, i have a coleman 15 foot travel trailer, manual controls, speed and temperature are seperate., when the ac cycles off, the fan still runs and it gets humid real fast! any suggestions on how to stop this?:bang:


----------



## bttravel (Aug 14, 2011)

First off does the a/c appear to be cooling good? When the compressor is running is it good cold air? How long does the compressor stay off until it cycles back on? What do you have the temp control set at? Low, middle or cold? We just sold our 18' Keystone, (15' box), fairly compact inside and the smaller units are harder to regulate with the a/c. Ours was a little the same way if it was not too hot outside. Took awhile to find the right setting for the temp control. Our new Grey Wolf, 21' box, is a little easier to regulate with the a/c. Make sure the unit is cooling properly when the compressor is running. If it needs recharged it is not pulling the humidity out good at the evaporator. Also, the unit may need a good cleaning on the top side. :comfort_:


----------



## bttravel (Aug 14, 2011)

I forgot to add the fan runs all the time.:smack-head:


----------



## old_guy_camping (Aug 12, 2011)

Is the "FAN" switch set to "ON" instead of "AUTO"?


----------



## ScoobySnaXXX (Mar 18, 2012)

It is cooling , its a brand new unit, i set it at high cooling, low fan, works fine untill the compressor cycles off.. then it gets MUGGY..I need that to stop ..  the fan is always on when cooling, this is a top mount unit.


----------



## bttravel (Aug 14, 2011)

How long does the compressor stay off? If it seems like a lonf time before it kicks on again the control may need adjusting. And you are saying you have it at the coldest setting? I'll say again that smaller trailers are harder to regulate as the temp control on these roof units are not as sensitive as a wall thermostat controlled unit. We still have to adjust ours a couple or three times depending on the outside temp. And with the smaller TT's the air is usually blowing right on you and when the compressor shuts off you can easily notice the difference in the air coming out. I built some defectors on our other unit to push the air to the side and away from the seating, kitchen, etc. That helped some.


----------



## ScoobySnaXXX (Mar 18, 2012)

i'm not sure how long the compressor stays off, yes it usually is blowing in my general direction. i will doing some experimenting this week, ie, shutting off the fan when i here the compresser click off, and monitoring the temp, and starting the ac up again when it warms? if that works, (gets rid of the muggyness) i think i may look into installing a thermostat?...


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

Some A/C units are set up so that the fan continues to run. This is so the A/C unit does not freeze over from running for too long. Have you checked the A/C that is not not freezing over? This will require you to get on the roof and check. This will happen with high cooling and low fan.

This happened to me on another rig that the A/C would run then stop cooling but the fan is still running to try and cool down the rig, but the fins are frozen over and thereby the fan tries to cool the rig but can't which causes the fins to cool even more. Try using the high fan with the high cooling to ensure air circulation. Is the A/C vented (overhead ducting) or standalone (blows air directly out of the unit)? These could help with moving the air around. Ironically, the hotter the climate the worse these small A/C units work. You might have to buy a stonger A/C or even a second one but then you might run into power problems is you only have a 30 amp rig.

If there is no thermostat then the unit should be running constantly at whatever setting you set and only change when you get up and change the setting.

If you have a thermostat the A/C is coming on and off then I doubt it's the thermostat. If the unit runs constantly or never turns on, then I'd suspect the thermostat since it's not controlling anything.


----------



## bobvaughn (Sep 26, 2008)

*Too large an A/C*

I do not think you stated how large the a/c is. If you have a 15,000 btu then the unit is too large for the size of the unit.....It will put out enough cold air to satisfy the thermostat before the rv is actually cooled down. On high cool the fan needs to move as much air across the evaporator as possible. It removes the moisture in the air that is what makes the rv feel cool. Put fan on high and put temp on coldest until everything inside is cooled off then adjust thermostat. Make sure the filter is clean and none of the ducts are blocked. If it a ducted system look up in the unit and make sure it is clear to blow air down the ducts. Installation errors do occur. When we bought one of our rv's the dealer had been running the a/c for a couple of hours while they installed the wd hitch. Just as we started the walk thru it quit. They replaced it while we finished up the walk thru and paper work....


----------

